# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 3 دفترچه ثبت نام

## bahram777

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.این فرم شماره 3 دفترچه ثبت نام که مربوط به انصرافی هاست فقط برای انصرافی های دوره روزانه ست که باید برای انصراف پول پرداخت کنن و نمیدونم تسویه کننو از این جور حرفها یا همه انصرافیها از جمله دانشگاه آزادی ها هم باید پر کنن؟ واینکه اصلا برای چی هست کجا باید برد؟آیا برای زمان قبولی و ثبت نام در دانشگاه جدیده؟کلا هرکی جریان این فرمو میدونه خواهشا یه توضیح بده ممنون.

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

سلام طبق چیزی ک من میدونم،اگه روزانه نیستید لزومی به انصراف نیست

----------


## bahram777

> سلام طبق چیزی ک من میدونم،اگه روزانه نیستید لزومی به انصراف نیست


اینو میدونم.ولی من مهر از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف دادم.میخوام بدونم این فرم الان چیه؟

----------


## Skyfalll

> اینو میدونم.ولی من مهر از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف دادم.میخوام بدونم این فرم الان چیه؟


این فرم ویژه دانشجوهای روزانه است

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bahram777


اینو میدونم.ولی من مهر از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف دادم.میخوام بدونم این فرم الان چیه؟


سلام
این فرم مخصوص دانشجویان انصرافی دوره روزانه هستش نه شما...دیگه شما که انصراف دادید کارتون تموم شده*

----------


## bahram777

> *
> 
> سلام
> این فرم مخصوص دانشجویان انصرافی دوره روزانه هستش نه شما...دیگه شما که انصراف دادید کارتون تموم شده*


ممنون دوست عزیز.فقط اگه اطلاع دارید باید کد نظام وظیفه 12 بزنم دیگه درسته؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bahram777


ممنون دوست عزیز.فقط اگه اطلاع دارید باید کد نظام وظیفه 12 بزنم دیگه درسته؟


خواهش..بله درسته*

----------

